# Checking in at Tahiti Village?



## RFW (Oct 3, 2008)

Came back from from Tahiti Village, Las Vegas on Monday. Will be posting a review when I get a chance. In the meantime I just wanted to give anyone that might be checking in there a heads up. They are still working on the 'lazy river' water feature on the north side of building 5. Last Friday, they began JACK HAMMERING at 6:30 am. When I called the front desk to complain, the clerk said "This is the 2nd complaint. I guess I should tell my manager". When, later in the day, I spoke to the front desk, they put me on the phone with their 'construction manager'. He said he did not know anything about the early morning jack hammering, but would look into it. His efforts were only minimally effective, however, since on Monday morning the jack hammering started at 7:15 am.

I suggest anyone checking in request a room that does not face the construction. 

Oh, also, bring your own coffee filters. First place I have ever been that does not put coffee filters in the room. The filters needed, at least in building 5 are not the Mr. Coffee basket type, but the melitta cone type.


----------



## RandRseeker (Oct 4, 2008)

*TAhiti Village next week*

Robert, thanks for the heads up regarding the construction.  Is the front desk staff very receptive regarding room placement requests?  I have two rooms booked and have asked that they be close together - not sure that will happen as they told me they couldn't guarantee such requests.  I'm disappointed that the lazy river won't be completed yet.
Two days to go - getting very excited  
Sue


----------



## Kola (Oct 4, 2008)

RandRseeker said:


> .... I'm disappointed that the lazy river won't be completed yet.
> Two days to go - getting very excited
> Sue



Sue, please post your opinion about the resort as soon as practical. We will be following you in a couple of weeks. And let us know about a good buffet deal.  

K.


----------



## RandRseeker (Oct 13, 2008)

*Just back from Tahiti Village*

We just arrived home from Tahiti Village.   LOVED IT!!!
This place is wonderful.  Our rooms were great, the pool area is great and the staff is very friendly.  We didn't hear much construction noise other than trucks loading and unloading - We didn't overlook the lazy river though. I will post a review very soon.  I have read a lot of negative reviews on Tripadvisor, which I can't understand after being there for a week.  I would go back in a second!
Sue


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 14, 2008)

RandRseeker said:


> We just arrived home from Tahiti Village.   LOVED IT!!!
> This place is wonderful.  Our rooms were great, the pool area is great and the staff is very friendly.  We didn't hear much construction noise other than trucks loading and unloading - We didn't overlook the lazy river though. I will post a review very soon.  I have read a lot of negative reviews on Tripadvisor, which I can't understand after being there for a week.  I would go back in a second!
> Sue



While I really like Tripadvisor for hotel reviews, I find it almost worthless for timeshare reviews. It seems most people who rent a timeshare expect it to have hotel like amenities/services. Other than the photo's on Tripadvisor, I stick with the reviews here at TUG.


----------



## stcanard (Nov 20, 2008)

We just came back from a week at Tahiti Village (first time owner; first stay in a timeshare) and were very satisfied.

We definitely found that some of the check-in staff were not as well trained as they could be and next time around understand we can make better requests about buildings and views.

At this point -- mid-November -- there was no major construction so there was no noise to be dealt with.  The lazy river was at the stage of landscaping, no jackhammers.  The pool was very well maintained, and the jacuzzi open 24 hours.

I understand the complaint about coffee filters, but we got enough coffee to make two pots on arrival, and there is a corner store about a 5 minute walk to the south and a Whole Foods 10 minutes walking to the north, so by the time it was an issue we had filters and coffee.

The continental breakfast was disappointing -- it was available for one hour, had pastries only, and coffee but no tea.  Other than that everything was very nice, we like to cook our own meals so a kitchen full of cooking utensils and walking access to a grocery store was wonderful, and their shuttle access to the strip was quite convenient for us.

Overall I would go back, and am happy with my first experience -- next year we will probably try a trade and see how that goes.

P.S.  I should mention we were there as a family with a kid for escape from cold, wet PNW weather -- so sunning by a nice pool (by our standard LV in November was warm enough to seek out air conditioning) and being in bed by midnight was more important than being on the strip.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 20, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed your vacation.  Just thought I ought to mention that we've had a record breaking warm spell during your visit.  On Sunday it was 81º.  The previous record was 79º and the normal high would be 66º.  Its now going down slowly, and we should be close to normal by Thanksgiving.

Fern


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 20, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Glad you enjoyed your vacation.  Just thought I ought to mention that we've had a record breaking warm spell during your visit.  On Sunday it was 81º.  The previous record was 79º and the normal high would be 66º.  Its now going down slowly, and we should be close to normal by Thanksgiving.
> 
> Fern




I was sort of wondering about that. We're hearty mid-western folk but, we've been to Vegas this time of year and would've normally found it a bit chilly to be out by the pool. We've been to Vegas several times in mid-October and found it can be hit or miss as far as pool weather at that time of year.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 9, 2015)

We're headed to Tahiti Village in two weeks, first timers.  We've reserved a one bedroom unit.  We'd love advice on building, floor, rooms to request and avoid.  Thanks in Advance!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2015)

dmharris said:


> We're headed to Tahiti Village in two weeks, first timers.  We've reserved a one bedroom unit.  We'd love advice on building, floor, rooms to request and avoid.  Thanks in Advance!



This thread is six (6) years old. I hope dmharris will post a review on the current information and updates on this Vegas resort.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 10, 2015)

I know it is, but I didn't want to clutter things up with a new thread.  So thought I'd add to this one. Do you think I should start a new thread?


----------

